# Early pg test??



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all, 

Is it possible to get a false positive if I am naughty and test early does the fertility drugs affect the test??

Sorry to ask it's just that I was naughty and tested today when i should be testing on Friday, 3 tests 3+'s, now i'm not sure whether to be excited or not??

Has anyone else had the same results??

xxx


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as I have been told, a positive is a positive!!!


Congratulations, I'm so happy for you, well done.


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks wannabemum,

I'm still not sure, i've read a couple of things that says fertility drugs can give a false positive if they contain HCG, but my drugs are all in spanish!!!!

Fingers crossed eh!! for you too 

xx


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Fluffty,
The nurse told me not to use an early test like First response as they might give false positive because of the drugs, but it's only 3 days early so it's looking positive!! fiwi


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

If you have had a HCG trigger shot then that should be out of your system anytime between day 6 after ET and day 11 or so.

As long as the line is getting darker each day then i would say congrats are in order!!!!!


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys for the replies and support,

It'll teach me to be naughty, I think I've got to see it as more of a negative than a positive otherwise I'll get too excited!!!

I already had an appoint booked with the doc tomm for something else so perhaps Ill ask her to do a blood test for me!!! fingers crossed eh!!!

Thanks again, it's lovely to be able to ask people about it

xx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hi Fluffty,

It's unlikely that your positive HPTs were false positives. As your treatment was with donor eggs, you would not have had to take HCG, and that's the only drug that can give a false positive.

I would say that it's very likely that congratulations are in order! 

Clara


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Clara,

You won't be disappointed with the IM BCN, especially Dr Oliveras   .

Good luck with the first appointment and enjoy BCN. 



xxxx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Fluffty! 

I really can't wait for my appointment in Barcelona - and to meet the lovely Dr Olivares. I've heard he looks like George Clooney...oh my.

Best of luck for testing tomorrow.


----------

